# FIX THE WEBSITE COOKIES/DATA USAGE prompt!!



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

_*"In support of our communities, we and our 3rd party partners set cookies to deliver personalized content and ads.
By continuing to use this forum, including clicking the 'OK, understood!' button below, you consent to the use of collected data and cookies on this site.

Learn how TTForum.co.uk and our partners collect and use data

OK, understood!

Manage Options

You can change your choice at any time in our privacy center."*_

DEAR MODS AND WHOEVER MAINTAINS THE FORUM/WEBSITE,

PLEASE FIX THIS! This message always pops up when I switch between any sub forums (From Mk1 to Mk3 or from Offtopic to Marketplace).

I click agree for the 1000000time and it still shows up in the next page load!!

I know this website needs ads funding and needs to comply with new cookie and data usage policies. BUT THIS IS DOWNRIGHT ANNYONG!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never happens to me using Chrome. Try a different browser.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you seen this thread?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1135897


----------

